# Caponate Cafè



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

*Caponate Cafè*

Un po' ironicamente, un po' per far compagnia ad UltimoSangre...eccoci qua.

Accomodatevi pure...prendete qualcosa da bere


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un po' ironicamente, un po' per far compagnia ad UltimoSangre...eccoci qua.
> 
> Accomodatevi pure...prendete qualcosa da bere



Grazie...

In quale dei calici c'è l'acqua delle melanzane?


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie...
> 
> In quale dei calici c'è l'acqua delle melanzane?


Non lo dirà mai! Hihihihihih


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

Ora che ci penso, è già qualche giorno che avverto una certa acidità di stomaco... forse non è il caso che io beva alcolici. Brindate anche alla mia salute, grazie


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

wow

slurp

mi sento già un po' ubriaca


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

voglio la ricetta del coktail alle melanzane


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un po' ironicamente, un po' per far compagnia ad UltimoSangre...eccoci qua.
> 
> Accomodatevi pure...prendete qualcosa da bere


Ely...noi siamo amiche vero?





vero??









vero?????








insomma mi posso fidare e bere quella roba^?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

La parmigiana mi ucciderà 

Salviamo prima le donne, poi i bambini, poi i vecchi.
Non necessariamente in quest'ordine.

Dovremo costruire un'arca che ci permetta di metterci in salvo quando l'acqua delle melanzane invaderà le terre emerse.

Dobbiamo fare presto.

Io mi occupo delle donne .

Geko, pensa ai vecchi.


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ely...noi siamo amiche vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehm... Simy,
Eliade sarà pure una super zitella acida
ma non è mica la strega di Biancaneve, eh?































vero che non lo è? (faccina circospetta)


----------



## Flavia (30 Agosto 2012)

uno spitz si può avere?
mi devo riprendere dalla mia accesa lite con Eliade:carneval:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La parmigiana mi ucciderà
> 
> Salviamo prima le donne, poi i bambini, poi i vecchi.
> Non necessariamente in quest'ordine.
> ...



:risata::risata::risata:
Non ce la faccio!!! :risata::risata::risata: Ormai è emergenza _acqua delle melanzane :risata:

:risata:



_


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La parmigiana mi ucciderà
> 
> Salviamo prima le donne, poi i bambini, poi i vecchi.
> Non necessariamente in quest'ordine.
> ...


ma hai fatto indigestione di melanzane?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:
> Non ce la faccio!!! :risata::risata::risata: Ormai è emergenza _acqua delle melanzane :risata:
> 
> :risata:
> ...





elena_ ha detto:


> ma hai fatto indigestione di melanzane?




Le melanzane vinceranno, me lo sento, stiamo prendendo la questione troppo sottogamba


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La parmigiana mi ucciderà
> 
> Salviamo prima le donne, poi i bambini, poi i vecchi.
> Non necessariamente in quest'ordine.
> ...


cambia pusher.... :unhappy:


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Geko, pensa ai vecchi.


No, fratello: i vecchi ci rallentano.
Io mi occupo delle milf che sono pratico. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Adesso mancano solo i due liocorni, un prete anima pia che si occupi dei bambini e possiamo salire a bordo, cazzo!


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Le melanzane vinceranno, me lo sento, stiamo prendendo la questione troppo sottogamba


evviva le melanzane





abbasso la pappa col pomodoro


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> ... *possiamo salire a bordo, cazzo! *


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


qualcuno salvi prima me...sto morendo....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> qualcuno salvi prima me...sto morendo....
> ...



scIema


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, fratello: i vecchi ci rallentano.
> Io mi occupo delle milf che sono pratico.
> 
> 
> ...





elena_ ha detto:


> evviva le melanzane
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> cambia pusher.... :unhappy:



Elena_ e Simy sono chiaramente schierate dalla parte delle melanzane.
Probabilmente sono possedute dal Grande Spirito Melanzanoso.
Dovremo studiare il modo di liberarle.

Ok per le milf.
Dobbiamo trovare un posto tranquillo dove organizzare la resistenza,
studiare un piano di azione e contrattaccare.

Sale.

Abbiamo bisogno di sale.

Sembra che sia efficace contro le melanzane.

Anche il ciccolato fondente.

Abbiamo un contatto tra le loro fila.

So che sarà dura.

Ma con la Dolce Euchessina e il nostro ingegno ce la faremo.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scIema


Non dimentichiamo di salvare il pescIe!


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamo di salvare il pescIe!


ma il pescIe lo mettiamo o lo usciamo :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma il pescIe lo mettiamo o lo usciamo :rotfl:


Ah ok...:rotfl:


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Elena_ e Simy sono chiaramente schierate dalla parte delle melanzane.
> Probabilmente sono possedute dal Grande Spirito Melanzanoso.
> Dovremo studiare il modo di liberarle.
> 
> ...


ma insomma tu preferisci la pappa col pomodoro?

non oso chiedere cosa siano le milf (altra faccina circospetta)


----------



## Hirohito (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un po' ironicamente, un po' per far compagnia ad UltimoSangre...eccoci qua.
> 
> Accomodatevi pure...prendete qualcosa da bere



Ahahaha, te apri sempre i bar.... E' una vocazione ?


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Sangre... Guardami dritto nelle palle degli occhi e ascolta: il pescIe non ce la farà mai ad attraversare l'acqua delle melenzane. Lo sappiamo entrambi.  
Io... Io non me la sento di dirgli addio.


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sangre... Guardami dritto nelle palle degli occhi e ascolta: il pescIe non ce la farà mai ad attraversare l'acqua delle melenzane. Lo sappiamo entrambi.
> Io... Io non me la sento di dirgli addio.


:risata: io non ce la faccio!


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

Ecco il sale, mio capitano! Basta?





Uniti sotto la tua egida ce la possiamo fare, me lo sento!


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ahahaha, te apri sempre i bar.... E' una vocazione ?


Siiiiii, hiroooo!!!!! Sono troppo carini, guarda questo:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sangre... Guardami dritto nelle palle degli occhi e ascolta: il pescIe non ce la farà mai ad attraversare l'acqua delle melenzane. Lo sappiamo entrambi.
> Io... Io non me la sento di dirgli addio.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siiiiii, hiroooo!!!!! Sono troppo carini, guarda questo:


Minchia che bello.....


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Minchia che bello.....


Si! :smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sangre... Guardami dritto nelle palle degli occhi e ascolta: il pescIe non ce la farà mai ad attraversare l'acqua delle melenzane. Lo sappiamo entrambi.
> Io... Io non me la sento di dirgli addio.


Sono due belle palle.

Te ne devo dare conto, figliolo.

Non possiamo sacrificare il pescIe.
Dobbiamo nasconderlo finchè verranno tempi migliori.

Dannate melanzane.
Non avranno il nostro pescIe.

Mai.


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sono due belle palle.
> 
> Te ne devo dare conto, figliolo.
> 
> ...


voi stasera mi farete licenziare! :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ecco il sale, mio capitano! Basta?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373
> ...


Dovremmo farcela.
Ma le melazane sono numerose.

Non possiamo fidarci.

Dobbiamo essere guardInghi.


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> voi stasera mi farete licenziare! :rotfl:


o che lavoro fai?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> voi stasera mi farete licenziare! :rotfl:


La tua è una tecnica per avere il nostro pescIe.

Ammettilo


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La tua è una tecnica per avere il nostro pescIe.
> 
> Ammettilo




 chicco...sono abituata bene io


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> o che lavoro fai?


Alleva melanzane, ormai è chiaro


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> o che lavoro fai?


società sportiva...


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> chicco...sono abituata bene io


Quindi sei con le melanzane , ti sei smascherata...

Gekooooooooooooooooooooooo

prepara il cannolo al cioccolato fondente,
siamo sotto attacco


Gekoooooooooooooooooooooooo

Gekooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Cazzzooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo








Leda?

Geko?

Help me please


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un po' ironicamente, un po' per far compagnia ad UltimoSangre...eccoci qua.
> 
> Accomodatevi pure...prendete qualcosa da bere


 ooh che meraviglia eliade. il verde è il mio-


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> evviva le melanzane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


approvo-


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *Quindi sei con le melanzane *, ti sei smascherata...
> 
> Gekooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...


no io sono.......... vabbè  meglio che non lo dico....


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi sei con le melanzane , ti sei smascherata...
> 
> Gekooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> ...



Ecco chi era l'infiltrato che passava le informazioni sottobanco alle Malefiche!

Simy... 

... non me lo sarei mai aspettata da te!!!




Sangre, il pescIe è al sicuro???

E allora....






guerraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sono due belle palle.
> 
> Te ne devo dare conto, figliolo.
> 
> ...











Che dire Capitan FinTus? 
Lei infonde sempre coraggio. Io ci sono.


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ecco chi era l'infiltrato che passava le informazioni sottobanco alle Malefiche!
> 
> *Simy...
> 
> ...



non è vero Leda.... è un complotto :scared:


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Alleva melanzane, ormai è chiaro





Simy ha detto:


> società sportiva...


ah













ma l'acqua di melanzane ha anche effetti allucinogeni?


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La tua è una tecnica per avere il nostro pescIe.
> 
> Ammettilo


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ecco chi era l'infiltrato che passava le informazioni sottobanco alle Malefiche!
> 
> Simy...
> 
> ...





geko ha detto:


> Che dire Capitan FinTus?
> Lei infonde sempre coraggio. Io ci sono.


Certo il pescIe è al sicuro tra le mie mani (...ehm, ok non sapevo dove metterlo).

Siamo in pochi.
Temo che dovremo ritirarci per ora.

Non possiamo nulla contro le melanzane di Simy


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Certo il pescIe è al sicuro tra le mie mani (...ehm, ok non sapevo dove metterlo).
> 
> Siamo in pochi.
> Temo che dovremo ritirarci per ora.
> ...


Io il pescIe l'ho avvolto nel domopak. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Era l'unica cosa impermeabile che avevo in casa.

Noooo, le melanzane di Simy noooo!!! :scared:


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Certo il pescIe è al sicuro tra le mie mani (...ehm, ok non sapevo dove metterlo).
> 
> Siamo in pochi.
> Temo che dovremo ritirarci per ora.
> ...





geko ha detto:


> Io il pescIe l'ho avvolto nel domopak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adesso si chiamano melanzane :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> adesso si chiamano melanzane :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tutto questo teatrino per poi ecco dove andare a parare




uomini ingordi di melanzane


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Noooo, le melanzane di Simy noooo!!! :scared:



Tranquilli, ho le munizioni!!!





Venderemo cara la pelle!


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> tutto questo teatrino per poi ecco dove andare a parare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai capito sti scIemi :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai capito sti scIemi :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Ok,
ultime notizie dal fronte.

Sembra che l'acqua delle melanzane stia avanzando.

Si registrano già i primi avvelenamenti.

Non so se ce la faremo.

Inizio a temere per l'incolumità nostra e dei nostri pescI.

Miei fidati.

Temo per voi.

Ma lotterò fino alla fine.

Nessuno tocchi le melanzane di Simy.

Sembra che il solo contatto con esse porti a un rapido ispessimento del pescIe.

Ho radunato alcuni dei più valenti scIenziai pescIologi per far luce sul fenomeno.
Mi hanno chiesto due settimane per terminare i test sul DNA.

Gli ho dato due ore.
Non abbiamo così tante settimane.
Probabilmente dovremo sopportare una vertenza sindacale.

Ma sopravviveremo anche a questo.
Ce la possiamo fare.

Ci serve materiale per arginare l'avanzata delle acque di melanzana.

Sacchi di sabbia, tampax, cadaveri.
Qualunque cosa può andare bene.

Basta che sia assorbente.
L'ideale sarebbero delle idrovore.

Ecco sì.
Ci servono canddat_e_ per ciucciare.

Gli uomini devono rimanere sulle colline con i cannoli pronti.

Sarà una grande guerra, soldati.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

qualcuno salvi il pescIe!


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> qualcuno salvi il pescIe!


ma cos'ha di tanto speSciale questo pescIe?


comunque io non ce la posso fare

ho deciso che mi arrendo


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok,
> ultime notizie dal fronte.
> 
> Sembra che l'acqua delle melanzane stia avanzando.
> ...



Comincio ad avere turbe relative alla mia identità...

In quanto donna dovrei stare con le idrovore, ma sono arrivata a cannoli spianati...


'ndo cazzo mi colloco???


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Comincio ad avere turbe relative alla mia identità...
> 
> In quanto donna dovrei stare con le idrovore, ma sono arrivata a cannoli spianati...
> 
> ...


Sta' tranquilla Ledina, come al solito ci sono io che ti guardo le spalle. Se no a che servono gli amici?


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> qualcuno salvi il pescIe!


Dobbiamo fare un annuncio al mondo intIero.





Mmm.

Sembra che anche i mezzi di comunicazione inizino a risentire dell'avenzata delle acque.

Merda.


----------



## Arianna (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Comincio ad avere turbe relative alla mia identità...
> 
> In quanto donna dovrei stare con le idrovore, ma sono arrivata a cannoli spianati...
> 
> ...


infatti io non osavo dirtelo ma...

o decidi di arrenderti anche tu o assumi un ruolo preciso e torni a bordo cazzo


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dobbiamo fare un annuncio al mondo intIero.
> 
> View attachment 5376
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
basta...vado a dormire....è troppo!


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sta' tranquilla Ledina, come al solito ci sono io che ti guardo io le spalle. Se no a che servono gli amici?



Meno male che ci sei tu!!

Le melanzane conducono alla pazzia... bwaaaaaa iange:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> infatti io non osavo dirtelo ma...
> 
> o decidi di arrenderti anche tu o assumi un ruolo preciso e torni a bordo cazzo



Arrendermi?


G I A M M A I !


Io sto coi cannoli!

Sempre!


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu!!
> 
> Le melanzane conducono alla pazzia... bwaaaaaa iange:


con i dovuti distinguo, please

è ormai assodato che l'indigestione di melanzane conduce alla pazzia solo il genere maschile


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Arrendermi?
> 
> 
> G I A M M A I !
> ...


ma insomma

tu sei donna

non puoi stare insieme a US e geko sulle colline coi cannoli pronti

sei idrovora









perdindirindina, hai davvero una brutta crisi d'identità


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> con i dovuti distinguo, please
> 
> è ormai assodato che l'indigestione di melanzane conduce alla pazzia solo il genere maschile



Ho avuto anch'io i miei sbandamenti


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Arrendermi?
> 
> 
> G I A M M A I !
> ...


Questo sì che si chiama prendere una posizione. :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo sì che si chiama prendere una posizione. :rotfl:


Non diciamo quale :rotfl:


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non diciamo quale :rotfl:


Sangre... Sento odore di cannolo bruciato. Ho il sospetto che Leda sia un'infiltrata... Vorrei sbagliarmi ma non so, la sua disponibilità mi confonde. 
Che sia colpa dei noti effetti lussuriosi delle melanzane?


----------



## elena_ (30 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non diciamo quale :rotfl:


come se non si fosse capito

ingorda di cannoli!


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Sangre... Sento odore di cannolo bruciato. Ho il sospetto che Leda sia un'infiltrata... Vorrei sbagliarmi ma non so, la sua disponibilità mi confonde.
> Che sia colpa dei noti effetti lussuriosi delle melanzane?


no
è proprio ingorda
oppure è così brava da avere tratto in inganno persino me

che pure mi sono arresa e quindi non ho motivo per depistare


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma come fanno le donne-idrovore ad essere alleate contro l'inondazione delle pericolose acque tossiche se hanno le melanzane, eh?

Me lo dovete spiegare!


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma come fanno le donne-idrovore ad essere alleate contro l'inondazione delle pericolose acque tossiche se hanno le melanzane, eh?
> 
> Me lo dovete spiegare!


US ha scritto "ci servono candidate per ciucciare"
quindi saranno solo poche prescIelte ciucciatrici 


semmai non si è capito bene ciucciatrici di che cosa
di cannoli? questa però potrebbe essere un'arma a doppio taglio per loro
non credi?
potrebbe ritorcerglisi contro


evviva le melanzane


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> US ha scritto "ci servono candidate per ciucciare"
> quindi saranno solo poche prescIelte ciucciatrici
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto!

Qui c'è confusione di intenti!

Disparità di trattamento!

Armi improprie contro nemici indefiniti!


Per lealtà verso il mio amico Sangre, duramente provato dall'attacco delle melanzane, io volevo stare dalla sua parte...

... ma il pescIe ha intorbidito le acque 
e ora sono confusa


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Qui c'è confusione di intenti!
> 
> ...


il pescIe è sempre il pescIe
non può fuggire il suo istinto ancestrale lui

e istintivamente il pescIe si sposa bene con le melanzane


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Basta Arianna! Hai superato il limite. 

Non puoi entrare qui dentro con la tua sporca propaganda e sbattere le melanzane in faccia a tutti!!! :incazzato:

Leda, tu concentrati sui cannoli, smettila di simpatizzare col nemico e resta in attesa di direttive dall'alto. Ecceccazzo!



Sangre... Se continuiamo così i pescI andranno alla deriva...


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Basta Arianna! Hai superato il limite.
> 
> Non puoi entrare qui dentro con la tua sporca propaganda e sbattere le melanzane in faccia a tutti!!! :incazzato:
> 
> ...


ma cosa vai farneticando?
Arianna? 
limite?
propaganda?
tu non sai di cosa parli
tu non hai la benché minima idea del potere lussurioso e lussureggiante delle melanzane




il pescIe sì però, lui ha idea...eccome...


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

buongiorno


:risata: :risata: :risata:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Ho paura che sia una guerra persa.

Leda sta cadendo vittima della lussuriosaggine delle melanzane.

Forse traviata da Leda, questo non lo so.

Leda deve essere esplicita.

Hai a cuore i destini dei pescI?

Geko, sento che la fine è vicina.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ho paura che sia una guerra persa.
> 
> *Leda *sta cadendo vittima della lussuriosaggine delle melanzane.
> 
> ...



cioè Leda se la canta e se la suona?


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè Leda se la canta e se la suona?


Stai tentando di traviarla anche tu  ???

Vero?


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Stai tentando di traviarla anche tu  ???
> 
> Vero?


ma hai letto quello che hai scritto?
ledasi travia da sola? :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma hai letto quello che hai scritto?
> ledasi travia da sola? :rotfl:


E' la vostra dannata acqua, sta infettando anche me


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> La parmigiana mi ucciderà
> 
> Salviamo prima le donne, poi i bambini, poi i vecchi.
> Non necessariamente in quest'ordine.
> ...


io penso ai pipini


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io penso ai pipini


pipini? 


antica....qui trattiamo solo melanzane e cannoli:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Elena_ e Simy sono chiaramente schierate dalla parte delle melanzane.
> Probabilmente sono possedute dal Grande Spirito Melanzanoso.
> Dovremo studiare il modo di liberarle.
> 
> ...



ok, io mi occupo sempre dei pipini.


Ma i bambini e i vecchi ce li dobbiamo portare per forza?
Questa sarà una guerra sporca e cattivissima...

vado a mettermi il tacco 12.

le melanzane non mi avranno mai


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sono due belle palle.
> 
> Te ne devo dare conto, figliolo.
> 
> ...



sono con voi


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono con voi


Tu sei con noi :inlove: 

Sapevo che non ci avresti abbandonato!

I nostri pescI sono in salvo!


----------



## Tebe (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è vero Leda.... è un complotto :scared:


zitta spia fottuta.


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok, io mi occupo sempre dei pipini.
> 
> 
> Ma i bambini e i vecchi ce li dobbiamo portare per forza?
> ...


tu quoque? 

questo mi meraviglia e mi delude e mi rattrista molto

ti avrei voluto dalla nostra parte

anche se non sei portatrice sana di seno a melanzana , stai sottovalutando il sacro potere che tu pure sei solita usare

fedifraga


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Ma alla fine io da che parte sto?


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma alla fine io da che parte sto?


solo tu puoi deciderlo
preferisci le melanzane o i cannoli?


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma alla fine io da che parte sto?


con me no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> solo tu puoi deciderlo
> preferisci le melanzane o i cannoli?


La battaglia è dura...ma il pescIe da che parte sta?


Simy ha detto:


> con me no? :mrgreen:


Ecco...seguo simy...da che parte stai tu?:carneval:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> La battaglia è dura...ma il pescIe da che parte sta?
> Ecco...seguo simy...da che parte stai tu?:carneval:


delle melanzane! :mrgreen:
e pure te in quanto a melanzane non sei da meno...


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> La battaglia è dura...ma il pescIe da che parte sta?
> Ecco...seguo simy...da che parte stai tu?:carneval:


il pescIe possiede un istinto ancestrale che lo attrae inesorabilmente verso le melanzane


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> il pescIe possiede un istinto ancestrale che lo attrae inesorabilmente verso le melanzane





Simy ha detto:


> delle melanzane! :mrgreen:
> e pure te in quanto a melanzane non sei da meno...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Beh, si fa quel che si può...


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

​Simy sono qui...​


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ​Simy sono qui...​



eccola!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> eccola!:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Lo conosci il negozio pepa?


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Lo conosci il negozio pepa?


no...


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no...


http://www.pepacasual.com/#/home/the_works_module_can_open_also_a_single_image_file

Indovina che tipo di negozio è? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> http://www.pepacasual.com/#/home/the_works_module_can_open_also_a_single_image_file
> 
> Indovina che tipo di negozio è? :rotfl:


a Roma non  c'è! :incazzato:
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a Roma non  c'è! :incazzato:
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl:A Napoli e Caserta c'è!

A fine saldi le mette tutte la 50%...e anche a 10 €....
Non costano nemmeno molto a prezzo pieno, tra i 40 e i 60€...:carneval:

Ancora non sono uscite le collezioni autunno-inverno...nemmeno con altri marchi di abbigliamento.
Non vedo l'ora...:inlove:


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Siiiiii, hiroooo!!!!! Sono troppo carini, guarda questo:


si può avere un mocaccino? grazie
buon giorno bella gente


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si può avere un mocaccino? grazie
> buon giorno bella gente


 Vuoi anche dei biscottini?


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vuoi anche dei biscottini?


Eleade sei un tesoro!
vedi che ho ragione, il titolo di zitella acida a te non va bene!!


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Eleade sei un tesoro!
> vedi che ho ragione, il titolo di zitella acida a te non va bene!!


io adesso vado a fare un po' di sano shopping rigeneratore da kiko... :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io adesso vado a fare un po' di sano shopping rigeneratore da kiko... :carneval:


Simy
confesso, mi serviva un bronzer e ho comprato quello della nuova collezione, bellissimo


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Simy
> confesso, mi serviva un bronzer e ho comprato quello della nuova collezione, bellissimo


quale???


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io adesso vado a fare un po' di sano shopping rigeneratore da kiko... :carneval:


Adoro le matite per occhi della kiko, morbidissime e colorate.
Non mi entusiasmano i rossetti però.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Eleade sei un tesoro!
> vedi che ho ragione, il titolo di zitella acida a te non va bene!!


Faccio quel che posso! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Adoro le matite per occhi della kiko, morbidissime e colorate.
> *Non mi entusiasmano i rossetti però*.



dipende, alcuni sono molto belli...altri non piacciono nemmeno a me!
io in genere però uso i gloss...o rossetti effetto gloss... ne ho uno rosso effetto bagnato favoloso


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quale???


lavish oriental, 01

Eliade dipende dalla linea chje scegli i lip creamy, sono morbidissimi li adoro


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende, alcuni sono molto belli...altri non piacciono nemmeno a me!
> io in genere però uso i gloss...o rossetti effetto gloss... ne ho uno rosso effetto bagnato favoloso


i gloss hanno una tenuta spendida, mentre i lip gloss non li ho mai provati


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende, alcuni sono molto belli...altri non piacciono nemmeno a me!
> io in genere però uso i gloss...o rossetti effetto gloss... ne ho uno rosso effetto bagnato favoloso


Io dovrei fare incetta di pennelli per gli ombretti...solo che dalla kiko costano troppo.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lavish oriental, 01
> 
> Eliade dipende dalla linea chje scegli i *lip creamy*, sono morbidissimi li adoro


:up:


grazie del consiglio! 
io della lavish oriental ho preso Lavish Lips Creamy Lipgloss n.1 (corallo) bellissimo....


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

molto bene, care melanzanose mie

vedo che vi state organizzando


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lavish oriental, 01
> 
> Eliade dipende dalla linea chje scegli i lip creamy, sono morbidissimi li adoro


intendevo come varietà di colori.
L'ultimo negozio che ho visitato aveva una marea di smalti, e un piccolissimo angolo per i rossetti.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> molto bene, care melanzanose mie
> 
> vedo che vi state organizzando



ovvio tesoro! sennò qui il pescIe ci scappa :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> molto bene, care melanzanose mie
> 
> vedo che vi state organizzando


Chi? Noi? :santarellina:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio tesoro! sennò qui il pescIe ci scappa :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io dovrei fare incetta di pennelli per gli ombretti...solo che dalla kiko costano troppo.


i pennelli di kiko costano uno sproposito
ti conviene fare un ordine da elf , della linea studio o pennelli costano pochissimo e sono validi



Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> grazie del consiglio!
> io della lavish oriental ho preso Lavish Lips Creamy Lipgloss n.1 (corallo) bellissimo....


non ho fatto caso
uffa ora ci devo tornare, tentatrice!!!


Arianna ha detto:


> molto bene, care melanzanose mie
> 
> vedo che vi state organizzando


e basta parlare, qui ci vogliono i fatti
una bella parmigiana io non ho ancora pranzato


Eliade ha detto:


> intendevo come varietà di colori.
> L'ultimo negozio che ho visitato aveva una marea di smalti, e un piccolissimo angolo per i rossetti.


ma i negozzi non dovrebbero avere tutti lo stesso assortimento?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> i pennelli di kiko costano uno sproposito
> ti conviene fare un ordine da elf , della linea studio o pennelli costano pochissimo e sono validi


Sto vedendo, me li prenderei tutti! 
Bellissimo che abbia anche la spiegazione per l'uso! 
Ci vuole un minimo di spesa? Quanto costa la spedizione? E' sicura? Tu li hai già presi?



> ma i negozzi non dovrebbero avere tutti lo stesso assortimento?


 Sono andata in un centro commerciale in prov. di Roma (o latina, non ricordo). Comunque appena entravi sulla sx avevano un lungo espositore per smalti, e alla fine i pennelli. Al centro tavoli con cicprie, tonici e creme. E nell'espositore di dx tutto il resto: rossetti, ombretti, matite per occhi e labbra, mascara e lip gloss.


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io dovrei fare incetta di pennelli per gli ombretti...solo che dalla kiko costano troppo.





Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> grazie del consiglio!
> io della lavish oriental ho preso Lavish Lips Creamy Lipgloss n.1 (corallo) bellissimo....





Arianna ha detto:


> molto bene, care melanzanose mie
> 
> vedo che vi state organizzando





Eliade ha detto:


> intendevo come varietà di colori.
> L'ultimo negozio che ho visitato aveva una marea di smalti, e un piccolissimo angolo per i rossetti.





Eliade ha detto:


> Sto vedendo, me li prenderei tutti!
> Bellissimo che abbia anche la spiegazione per l'uso!
> Ci vuole un minimo di spesa? Quanto costa la spedizione? E' sicura? Tu li hai già presi?
> 
> Sono andata in un centro commerciale in prov. di Roma (o latina, non ricordo). Comunque appena entravi sulla sx avevano un lungo espositore per smalti, e alla fine i pennelli. Al centro tavoli con cicprie, tonici e creme. E nell'espositore di dx tutto il resto: rossetti, ombretti, matite per occhi e labbra, mascara e lip gloss.


non ricordo se serve un minimo di spesa
ho fatto un ordine e mi sono trovata bene
unico accorgimento per la spedizione è fare quella con la firma alla consegna se non hai la custode nel palazzo dove abiti


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

allora ragazze da kiko ci sono tutti e dico tutti i mascara in offerta a 3.90!
in più ci sono alcuni rossetti in offerta a 3.00 euro!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ho fatto shopping! sono una donna felice :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora ragazze da kiko ci sono tutti e dico tutti i mascara in offerta a 3.90!
> in più ci sono alcuni rossetti in offerta a 3.00 euro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Simy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
che news che ci fornisci
ma queste offerte sono nuove, perchè l'altro giorno non c'erano
ma sono in offerta anche i mascara con gli astucci colorati?
racconta cosa hai comprato, facci sognare:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora ragazze da kiko ci sono tutti e dico tutti i mascara in offerta a 3.90!
> in più ci sono alcuni rossetti in offerta a 3.00 euro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... devo essere anche io una donna felice!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Simy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> che news che ci fornisci
> ma queste offerte sono nuove, perchè l'altro giorno non c'erano
> ma sono in offerta anche i mascara con gli astucci colorati?
> racconta cosa hai comprato, facci sognare:mrgreen:





Eliade ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... devo essere anche io una donna felice!!!!!


ora vado al lavoro e appena posso mi collego e vi dico tutto!

Flavia tutti! anche quelli con gli astucci colorati!


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ora vado al lavoro e appena posso mi collego e vi dico tutto!
> 
> Flavia tutti! anche quelli con gli astucci colorati!


evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ci dobbiamo coccolare ogni tanto
te l'ho chiesto perchè una mia collega mi ha spiegato come ottenere l'effetto ciglia finte con il metodo dei tre mascara (kiko):mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ci dobbiamo coccolare ogni tanto
> te l'ho chiesto perchè una mia collega mi ha spiegato come ottenere l'effetto ciglia finte con il metodo dei tre mascara (kiko):mrgreen:


si si! è fantastico....


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Lo dicevo, io, che volevo stare con geko e UltimoSangre a difesa del PescIe.

E voi: "No, no, sei una melanzana!"

Sarà, ma a me questi discorsi mi.... ZZZzZzZZZzzZZ
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

zzz
z
z
z
z
z

zzzZz


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Lo dicevo, io, che volevo stare con geko e UltimoSangre a difesa del PescIe.
> 
> E voi: "No, no, sei una melanzana!"
> 
> ...



:unhappy:
perchè?


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> perchè?



Non volevo darvi delle noiose, eh! Spero non si sia capito questo, non lo intendevo affatto XD

E' che non me ne frega niente dei trucchi, dello shopping, delle scarpe e dei vestiti.

Io mi diverto nell'Antro dei Nerd...



:blank:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non volevo darvi delle noiose, eh! Spero non si sia capito questo, non lo intendevo affatto XD
> 
> E' che non me ne frega niente dei trucchi, dello shopping, delle scarpe e dei vestiti.
> 
> ...



capito


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non volevo darvi delle noiose, eh! Spero non si sia capito questo, non lo intendevo affatto XD
> 
> E' che non me ne frega niente dei trucchi, dello shopping, delle scarpe e dei vestiti.
> 
> ...


Leda ti travieremo!!!
passa una giornata con noi, sarai un'altra donna:carneval:
seriamente: preferisco parlare per ore di mascara, ombretti, tacchi 12, e delle pulci del mio cane, piuttosto che aprire post con liti, insulti, e accapigliamenti vari di cui non ne capisco la natura
se l'antro è un post certificato tranquillo passo a trovarvi:smile:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> capito



Hai capito che sono un maschiaccio, me sa


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Leda ti travieremo!!!
> passa una giornata con noi, sarai un'altra donna:carneval:
> seriamente: preferisco parlare per ore di mascara, ombretti, tacchi 12, e delle pulci del mio cane, *piuttosto che aprire post con liti, insulti, e accapigliamenti vari *di cui non ne capisco la natura
> se l'antro è un post certificato tranquillo passo a trovarvi:smile:


Sul neretto: sfondi una porta aperta!! :up:

Nell'antro regna la pace e il fancazzismo più estremo: tutti sono i benvenuti!


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Hai capito che sono un maschiaccio, me sa


guarda che pure io sono un maschiaccio.. non come te però


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sul neretto: sfondi una porta aperta!! :up:
> 
> Nell'antro regna la pace e il fancazzismo più estremo: tutti sono i benvenuti!


allora passo a trovarvi:smile:
P.S: nonostante acquisti e parli di cosmetici, nella realtà non mi trucco quasi mai


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che pure io sono un maschiaccio.. non come te però


si può essere diversamente maschiacci anche con un tacco 12
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si può essere diversamente maschiacci anche con un tacco 12
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non ne dubito affatto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma non dimentichiamoci che c'è una guerra in corso.
L'acqua delle melanzane è subdola e infida.
Mi aspetto un attacco alle spalle.
Sangre ha parlato chiaro: occhi aperti.
E la praticità nei movimenti può fare la differenza, nel caso di una mossa a sorpresa da parte del nemico.

Non intendo farmi cogliere impreparata, quando il mio capitano griderà: "Alla carica!"


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Vi dirò...e queste piacciono


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Dunque questi aggiornamenti kiko?

Come si fanno le ciglia finte con 3 mascara? Al momento ne ho solo due...-.-


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dunque questi aggiornamenti kiko?
> 
> Come si fanno le ciglia finte con 3 mascara? Al momento ne ho solo due...-.-



allora metti il mascare base (quello bianco) che allunga le ciglia...
poi ci passi sopra il normale mascara nero (io uso il luxury lashes)
alla fine il top cot (io uso quello viola che infoltisce e allunga)

effetto ciglia finte assicurato!


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si può essere diversamente maschiacci anche con un tacco 12
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io sono esattamente cosi!

ma considera che metto il tacco 12
ma:

vado allo stadio
seguo la formula 1
seguo il moto gp
gioco a calcetto con le mie amiche
sono andata anche a correre coi go-cart!


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora metti il mascare base (quello bianco) che allunga le ciglia...
> poi ci passi sopra il normale mascara nero (io uso il luxury lashes)
> alla fine il top cot (io uso quello viola che infoltisce e allunga)
> 
> effetto ciglia finte assicurato!


Sempre della kiko?


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora metti il mascare base (quello bianco) che allunga le ciglia...
> poi ci passi sopra il normale mascara nero (io uso il luxury lashes)
> alla fine il top cot (io uso quello viola che infoltisce e allunga)
> 
> effetto ciglia finte assicurato!


a me hanno spiegato il metodo in modo un pochino diverso, mascara da applicare nell'ordine:
1- mascara nero (quello che preferisci)
2- top coat (astuccio viola) volumizzante
3- top coat (astuccio verde) con fibre

il mascara trasparente nell'astuccio bianco, credevo fosse curativo per rinforzare le ciglia


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre della kiko?



si! tutto kiko


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> a me hanno spiegato il metodo in modo un pochino diverso, mascara da applicare nell'ordine:
> 1- mascara nero (quello che preferisci)
> 2- top coat (astuccio viola) volumizzante
> 3- top coat (astuccio verde) con fibre
> ...


bè quello bianco male non fa...perchè è anche curativo oltre che allungante! quindi nutre

proverò anche il tuo metodo


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vi dirò...e queste piacciono


carucce!!!
uffa non posso commentare il tuo blog sul ballo non capisco perchè!!



Simy ha detto:


> io sono esattamente cosi!
> 
> ma considera che metto il tacco 12
> ma:
> ...


e non dimentichiamoci l'uso più importante a spasso con i nostri quadrupedi:smile:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> carucce!!!
> uffa non posso commentare il tuo blog sul ballo non capisco perchè!!
> 
> 
> e non dimentichiamoci l'uso più importante a spasso con i nostri quadrupedi:smile:


bè è fontamentale!


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè quello bianco male non fa...perchè è anche curativo oltre che allungante! quindi nutre
> 
> proverò anche il tuo metodo


non è il mio metodo, ho passato solo una informazione che per la mia collega è quasi un segreto di stato:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non è il mio metodo, ho passato solo una informazione che per la mia collega è quasi un segreto di stato:rotfl::rotfl:


addirittura segreto di stato!
e che è!
vabbè allora per sfregio lo provo e poi vi dico!
domani vado a spendere 3.90 per quello verde


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non ne dubito affatto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma non dimentichiamoci che c'è una guerra in corso.
> L'acqua delle melanzane è subdola e infida.
> ...


io non ho capito da che parte stai
ma temo che la guerra sia finita ancor prima di cominciare
geko e US hanno gettato la spugna
Tebe è sparita
e qui si parla di kiko, che non so bene cosa sia, anche se ho capito che si tratta di armi di seduzione e quindi può essere utile alla nostra causa

ma io
non uso cosmetici
non porto tacchi, né tantomeno 12
conosco poco queste armi
pertanto vado in cucina a deliziarmi di melanzane e di vino
































e già che ci sono forse ci scappa pure un bel cannolo


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> io non ho capito da che parte stai
> ma temo che la guerra sia finita ancor prima di cominciare
> geko e US hanno gettato la spugna
> Tebe è sparita
> ...


Simy, un'altra donna da contagiare con Kiko
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Arianna mi ripeto, adoro queste cosette tutte colorate, possibili armi di seduzione (su altre donne forse, su di me quando mai:carneval ma nel quotidiano non mi trucco, porto scarpe e vestiti comodi (abbigliamento da porta a spasso il cane), e mi do un tono solo quando mi tocca mettere piede in ufficio, dove sembra di essere ad un concorso di bellezza


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Simy, un'altra donna da contagiare con Kiko
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Arianna mi ripeto, adoro queste cosette tutte colorate, possibili armi di seduzione (su altre donne forse, su di me quando mai:carneval ma nel quotidiano non mi trucco, porto scarpe e vestiti comodi (abbigliamento da porta a spasso il cane), e mi do un tono solo quando mi tocca mettere piede in ufficio, dove sembra di essere ad un concorso di bellezza



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotflggi mi sono comprata anche un ombretto verde acido! fichissimo :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotflggi mi sono comprata anche un ombretto verde acido! fichissimo :rotfl:


ma hai usato gli smalti fluo questa estate?
li trovo molto belli, ma sulle mie mani stanno malissimo


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma hai usato gli smalti fluo questa estate?
> li trovo molto belli, ma sulle mie mani stanno malissimo


non  amo molto i colori fluo....
per gli smatli soprattuto amo i colori scuri tipo rosso scuro, viola, marrone, grigio
in estate uso coloro un po' più estivi...oggi per esempio ho un rosso aranciato molto bello
sullo smalto uso il top coat della kiko effetto lucido che asciuga lo smalto velocemente e lo fa durare di più
oggi ho comprato il top coat effeto "gel" che dovrebbe fare l'effetto unghie finte! appena lo provo vi dico com'è


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non  amo molto i colori fluo....
> per gli smatli soprattuto amo i colori scuri tipo rosso scuro, viola, marrone, grigio
> in estate uso coloro un po' più estivi...oggi per esempio ho un rosso aranciato molto bello
> sullo smalto uso il top coat della kiko effetto lucido che asciuga lo smalto velocemente e lo fa durare di più
> oggi ho comprato il top coat effeto "gel" che dovrebbe fare l'effetto unghie finte! appena lo provo vi dico com'è


lo smalto lo uso pochissimo, anche perchè ho la brutta abitudine di fare le pulizie di casa senza guanti, quindi mi si rovina sempre alla velocità della luce
come per i rossetti prediligo anche per gli smalti i nude


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo smalto lo uso pochissimo, anche perchè ho la brutta abitudine di fare le pulizie di casa senza guanti, quindi mi si rovina sempre alla velocità della luce
> come per i rossetti prediligo anche per gli smalti i nude



i amo i colori!
anche per i rossetti... 
il nude lo uso quando trucco di più gli occhi
altrimenti faccio un trucco nude sugli occhi e metto un rossetto "forte"


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> i amo i colori!
> anche per i rossetti...
> il nude lo uso quando trucco di più gli occhi
> altrimenti faccio un trucco nude sugli occhi e metto un rossetto "forte"


si, in genere faccio anch'io così ( le rare volte che i trucco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl
anche se fa molto anni ottanta, oltre che effetto lampadario, a me piace abbinare rossetto con lo smalto


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si, in genere faccio anch'io così ( le rare volte che i trucco:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl
> anche se fa molto anni ottanta, oltre che effetto lampadario, a me piace abbinare rossetto con lo smalto


cos'è l'effetto lampadario?


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non  amo molto i colori fluo....
> per gli smatli soprattuto amo i colori scuri tipo rosso scuro, viola, marrone, grigio
> in estate uso coloro un po' più estivi...oggi per esempio ho un rosso aranciato molto bello
> sullo smalto uso il top coat della kiko effetto lucido che asciuga lo smalto velocemente e lo *fa durare di più*
> oggi ho comprato il top coat effeto "gel" che dovrebbe fare l'effetto unghie finte! appena lo provo vi dico com'è


Infatti lo uso anch'io e il mio pipino è come l'acciaio


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Simy, un'altra donna da contagiare con Kiko
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Arianna mi ripeto, adoro queste cosette tutte colorate, possibili armi di seduzione (su altre donne forse, su di me quando mai:carneval ma nel quotidiano non mi trucco, porto scarpe e vestiti comodi (abbigliamento da porta a spasso il cane), e mi do un tono solo quando mi tocca mettere piede in ufficio, dove sembra di essere ad un concorso di bellezza


in realtà sono allergica ai cosmetici
potrei usare solo quelli farmaceutici che però costano un occhio della testa
quindi vivo bene anche senza


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cos'è l'effetto lampadario?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
effetto lampadario (come lo chiamo io) andava di moda negli anni ottanta, dove le donne mettevano ad esempio orecchini, collana, bracciali tutti in coordinato
solo che spesso l'eccesso non è mai cosa buona, quindi sembravano quei lampadari molto ricchi di fronzoli


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Infatti lo uso anch'io e il mio pipino è come l'acciaio


ah (sgrunt)
ma se tu usi armi di seduzione femminili
adesso comincia ad essermi più chiaro perché ti sei arreso


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Questo thread è insopportabile. Racchiude i miei due incubi peggiori: le melanzane e... Kiko. :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Sapete già cosa penso di Kiko e dei suoi maledettissimi pezzetti di scotch. 


Sangre... La guerra è finita. Abbiamo perso tutto.  
Spero almeno che il tuo pescIe sia OK. Il mio è KO, ma è ancora vivo.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo thread è insopportabile. Racchiude i miei due incubi peggiori: le melanzane e... Kiko. :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Sapete già cosa penso di Kiko e dei suoi maledettissimi pezzetti di scotch.
> 
> ...


Vabbè però non possono vince sempre loro.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Infatti lo uso anch'io e il mio pipino è come l'acciaio


scIemo! :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè però non possono vince sempre loro.


Tuba... E' finita, siamo senza forze. Non è rimasto un singolo cannolo carico quaggiù. 

Leda si è lasciata convincere da Arianna ed ora si crede una melanzana. Io gliel'ho detto in tutti i modi possibili ed immaginabili che lei era diversa... Al massimo era una barbabietola, ma una melanzana proprio no! 

Uno scenario post apocaliptico senza eguali.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo thread è insopportabile. Racchiude i miei due incubi peggiori: le melanzane e... Kiko. :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Sapete già cosa penso di Kiko e dei suoi maledettissimi pezzetti di scotch.
> 
> ...





Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè però non possono vince sempre loro.




:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:




:girlhaha::girlhaha:


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo thread è insopportabile. Racchiude i miei due incubi peggiori: le melanzane e... Kiko. :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Sapete già cosa penso di Kiko e dei suoi maledettissimi pezzetti di scotch.
> 
> ...


premesso che finora ignoravo cosa fosse kiko
mi spiegheresti cosa c'entrano i pezzetti di scotch?

quanto a Sangre...non puoi fare una guerra contro chi utilizza le tue stesse armi 
in questo caso armi di seduzione utilizzate da Simy & C. che Sangre dice di aver utilizzato per il suo pipino
questo non è combattere onestamente (sgrunt)


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2012)

Melanzane mannare maledette 

Ma manco con una cannolata d'argento schiattano ? Niente ?


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè però non possono vince sempre loro.


ma in questo caso non c'è stata nemmeno battaglia

e io non volevo vincere facile

eccheppiffero


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> premesso che finora ignoravo cosa fosse kiko
> mi spiegheresti cosa c'entrano i pezzetti di scotch?
> 
> quanto a Sangre...non puoi fare una guerra contro chi utilizza le tue stesse armi
> ...


i pezzetti di scotch si usano da kiko per provare gli smalti


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> premesso che finora ignoravo cosa fosse kiko
> mi spiegheresti cosa c'entrano i pezzetti di scotch?
> 
> quanto a Sangre...non puoi fare una guerra contro chi utilizza le tue stesse armi
> ...


Qui un accenno della mia esperienza col demonio Kiko: http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/17229-il-rifugio?p=969559&viewfull=1#post969559


----------



## elena_ (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Melanzane mannare maledette
> 
> Ma manco con una cannolata d'argento schiattano ? Niente ?


non sottovalutare il lato oscuro della forza della melanzana


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> premesso che finora ignoravo cosa fosse kiko*
> mi spiegheresti cosa c'entrano i pezzetti di scotch?*
> 
> quanto a Sangre...non puoi fare una guerra contro chi utilizza le tue stesse armi
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
per provare lo smalto, in questo modo vedi il colore steso senza sporcarti le unghie


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Melanzane mannare maledette
> 
> Ma manco con una cannolata d'argento schiattano ? Niente ?


Se vogliamo dirla tutta... La colpa è di Elena/Arianna. Cioè, lei con 'sta cosa della doppia personalità ci ha fregati tutti. Mi spieghi come fai a colpire due melanzane con un cannolo solo? Eh? Dai, è impossibile!!! 
Ed io e Sangre ieri eravamo da soli... Leda era un po' barzotta e questo è stato il catastrofico risultato. 

Non c'è stata partita. Durante la battaglia abbiamo perfino scoperto che Simy alleva melanzane in un campo sportivo... Una delusione che non ti dico. :blank:


----------



## Flavia (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo thread è insopportabile. Racchiude i miei due incubi peggiori: le melanzane e... Kiko. :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> Sapete già cosa penso di Kiko e dei suoi maledettissimi pezzetti di scotch.
> 
> ...


esagerato, puoi aver perso una battaglia, ma sei sicuro di aver perduto la guerra?
mai mollare


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> i pezzetti di scotch si usano da kiko per provare gli smalti





Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> per provare lo smalto, in questo modo vedi il colore steso senza sporcarti le unghie


non lo avrei mai e poi mai immaginato :sorpreso:



geko ha detto:


> Qui un accenno della mia esperienza col demonio Kiko: http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/17229-il-rifugio?p=969559&viewfull=1#post969559


letto
beh
non si può dire che non ti sia fatto mancare niente eh?


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta... La colpa è di Elena/Arianna. Cioè, lei con 'sta cosa della doppia personalità ci ha fregati tutti. Mi spieghi come fai a colpire due melanzane con un cannolo solo? Eh? Dai, è impossibile!!!
> Ed io e Sangre ieri eravamo da soli... Leda era un po' barzotta e questo è stato il catastrofico risultato.
> 
> Non c'è stata partita. Durante la battaglia abbiamo *perfino scoperto che Simy alleva melanzane in un campo sportivo... *Una delusione che non ti dico. :blank:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta... La colpa è di Elena/Arianna. Cioè, lei con 'sta cosa della doppia personalità ci ha fregati tutti. Mi spieghi come fai a colpire due melanzane con un cannolo solo? Eh? Dai, è impossibile!!!
> Ed io e Sangre ieri eravamo da soli... Leda era un po' barzotta e questo è stato il catastrofico risultato.
> 
> Non c'è stata partita. *Durante la battaglia abbiamo perfino scoperto che Simy alleva melanzane in un campo sportivo... Una delusione che non ti dico*. :blank:



Che delusione.....na' serpe in SENO


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta... La colpa è di Elena/Arianna. Cioè, lei con 'sta cosa della doppia personalità ci ha fregati tutti. Mi spieghi come fai a colpire due melanzane con un cannolo solo? Eh? Dai, è impossibile!!!
> Ed io e Sangre ieri eravamo da soli... Leda era un po' barzotta e questo è stato il catastrofico risultato.
> 
> Non c'è stata partita. Durante la battaglia abbiamo perfino scoperto che Simy alleva melanzane in un campo sportivo... Una delusione che non ti dico. :blank:


ma dai Geko
 tutti sanno che Elena/Arianna è una sola, anche se un po' come Giano bifronte
e poi, scusa, ma come sarebbe "con un cannolo solo"? 
tu e Sangre siete in due, quindi dovete avere due cannoli
e poi avevate Tebe (traditrice della sacra causa della melanzana) dalla vostra

non me la conti giusta 

è stata una delusione anche per me

sono amareggiata e delusa :blu:


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che delusione.....na' serpe in SENO


:diavoletto:


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> ma dai Geko
> tutti sanno che Elena/Arianna è una sola, anche se un po' come Giano bifronte
> e poi, scusa, ma come sarebbe "con un cannolo solo"?
> tu e Sangre siete in due, quindi dovete avere due cannoli
> ...


Tu facevi gli attacchi combinati eh. E c'era Simy con tutto l'allevamento, ed Eliade che pure lei non scherza. Insomma... Non avevamo scampo. 
Che vuoi che faccia Tebe coi chiodini di garofano? E' pure arrivata in ritardo. Lasciamo perdere, stendiamo un velo pietoso e smettetela di infierire.


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che delusione.....na' serpe in SENO


ecco 
ci risiamo
sempre lì vogliono andare a parare


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Bof...

e io che ero di buon umore,
ho appena finito di litigare.

Che due coglioni.

Seriamente.


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Bof...
> 
> e io che ero di buon umore,
> ho appena finito di litigare.
> ...


che è successo?


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Se vogliamo dirla tutta... La colpa è di Elena/Arianna. Cioè, lei con 'sta cosa della doppia personalità ci ha fregati tutti. Mi spieghi come fai a colpire due melanzane con un cannolo solo? Eh? Dai, è impossibile!!!
> Ed io e Sangre ieri eravamo da soli... *Leda era un po' barzotta *e questo è stato il catastrofico risultato.
> 
> Non c'è stata partita. Durante la battaglia abbiamo perfino scoperto che Simy alleva melanzane in un campo sportivo... Una delusione che non ti dico. :blank:



Muoio dalla vergogna.
_Barzotta_.

:condom:

Epiteto più infamante non potevi scegliere.




Ho deciso: toglierò me stessa di torno.
Ho qui una bottiglia di D'Aubergine gran riserva, invecchiato 12 anni.
La farò finita con quella.


Addio, è stato bello, finchè è durato...
 addio


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

ARIANNA!!! Leggo adesso... *Utente In-caponata*? 
Certo che 'sta cosa ti sta proprio a cuore eh! :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Agosto 2012)

Take it easy Sangre.........lo so che è facile dirlo da questa parte del monitor.....ma....take it easy


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> che è successo?


Discussione normale degenerata in urla omicide...

Vado a fumare che è meglio ...


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Bof...
> 
> e io che ero di buon umore,
> ho appena finito di litigare.
> ...


Capitano!

Metto da parte i miei propositi suicidi: che è successo? XD


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Take it easy Sangre.........lo so che è facile dirlo da questa parte del monitor.....ma....take it easy


Grazie amico.


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

@ geko

scusami

ma come sarebbe a dire "Leda era un po' barzotta"?

no, perché dalle mie parti "barzotto" ha un significato ben preciso, e non è riferito a una femmina eh?


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Muoio dalla vergogna.
> _Barzotta_.
> 
> :condom:
> ...



Noooo, tu non reggi l'alcool! :mrgreen:

[video=youtube;BF-rBy2hSf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF-rBy2hSf4[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Capitano!
> 
> Metto da parte i miei propositi suicidi: che è successo? XD


E pensa che avevo in mente una serata di ...

Beh insomma ci siamo capiti.


Evidentemente non ci si riesce a parlare senza litigare.

Notte a tutti


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> @ geko
> 
> scusami
> 
> ...



No no, ma ci sta... si è capito in che senso


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> ARIANNA!!! Leggo adesso... *Utente In-caponata*?
> Certo che 'sta cosa ti sta proprio a cuore eh! :mrgreen: :rotfl:


meglio in-caponata che incaponita


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E pensa che avevo in mente una serata di ...
> 
> Beh insomma ci siamo capiti.
> 
> ...



Due passi sotto la pioggia? 

(mi spiace... :abbraccio


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E pensa che avevo in mente una serata di ...
> 
> Beh insomma ci siamo capiti.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace
sinceramente
notte a te


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Due passi sotto la pioggia?
> 
> (mi spiace... :abbraccio



Vado un pò fuori con i cani....

Grazie dell'abbraccio 
Ricambio volentieri.


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> @ geko
> 
> scusami
> 
> ...


Leda ha capito. 

Si usa anche per indicare un indeciso, no? Un_ fifty-fifty_.


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E pensa che avevo in mente una serata di ...
> 
> Beh insomma ci siamo capiti.
> 
> ...



Forza Sangre. 'Notte!


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Leda ha capito.
> 
> Si usa anche per indicare un indeciso, no? Un_ fifty-fifty_.


sì
stavo solo continuando a ruzzare un po' 
ma ora la smetto eh?


----------



## Leda (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Noooo, tu non reggi l'alcool! :mrgreen:
> 
> [video=youtube;BF-rBy2hSf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF-rBy2hSf4[/video]




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Questo me l'aveva postato mia figlia tempo fa su fb (piccole nerd crescono )

Guarda che il D'Aubergine non è alcool... su, su che ci arrivi...


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Questo me l'aveva postato mia figlia tempo fa su fb (piccole nerd crescono )
> 
> Guarda che il D'Aubergine non è alcool... su, su che ci arrivi...


Ma scusa, la imbottigliano senza nemmeno una goccia d'alcool?


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


> sì
> stavo solo continuando a ruzzare un po'
> ma ora la smetto eh?



La forza è potente in te...


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> La forza è potente in te...


----------



## geko (31 Agosto 2012)

Arianna ha detto:


>


Hehehe, è stata una delle prime cose che mi hai scritto...
Non avevi propriamente ragione ma vabbeh... Ciò che conta è il pensiero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Hehehe, è stata una delle prime cose che mi hai scritto...
> Non avevi propriamente ragione ma vabbeh... Ciò che conta è il pensiero.


mi sono sfuggiti i principi base... ciao Gekino, io comunque sono dalla tua parte a prescindere, sulla fiducia


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Hehehe, è stata una delle prime cose che mi hai scritto...
> Non avevi propriamente ragione ma vabbeh... Ciò che conta è il pensiero.


tu non sei il tuo maestro Yoda, quindi non puoi saperlo

ma grazie di aver ricambiato il pensiero :smile:


----------



## Arianna (31 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sono sfuggiti i principi base... ciao Gekino, io comunque sono dalla tua parte a prescindere, sulla fiducia


troppo tardi
abbiamo fatto pace
i principi base li trovi qui:
http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee...-so-perche!!!!?p=982396&viewfull=1#post982396


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma scusa, la imbottigliano senza nemmeno una goccia d'alcool?


Esatto. Pura al 100%. 

100% letale


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> carucce!!!
> uffa non posso commentare il tuo blog sul ballo non capisco perchè!!


Forse perché devi essere trai miei contatti, provo ad inviarti la richiesta!


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse perché devi essere trai miei contatti, provo ad inviarti la richiesta!



Ely! ho provato il top coat effetto gel che ho comprato! secondo me è un buon prodotto da un effetto "ultra-glossy" allo smalto e sembra davvero di avere il gel....
tra le altre cose si asciuga velocissimamente! quindi non serve stare ore ad aspettare che lo smalto asciughi!

unico neo è che bisogna fare un po' di attenzione nella stesura altrimenti si formano delle piccole bolle d'aria! 

seguiranno info sulla "durata"


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse perché devi essere trai miei contatti, provo ad inviarti la richiesta!


ciao, grazie!



Simy ha detto:


> Ely! ho provato il top coat effetto gel che ho comprato! secondo me è un buon prodotto da un effetto "ultra-glossy" allo smalto e sembra davvero di avere il gel....
> tra le altre cose si asciuga velocissimamente! quindi non serve stare ore ad aspettare che lo smalto asciughi!
> 
> unico neo è che bisogna fare un po' di attenzione nella stesura altrimenti si formano delle piccole bolle d'aria!
> ...


ciao Simy, indovina dove sto per andare?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao, grazie!
> 
> 
> ciao Simy, indovina dove sto per andare?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl:

vai a fare scorta di mascara?


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> vai a fare scorta di mascara?


tornata a mani vuote
nel negozio c'era un delirio di gente
ripasso in settimana
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ely! ho provato il top coat effetto gel che ho comprato! secondo me è un buon prodotto da un effetto "ultra-glossy" allo smalto e sembra davvero di avere il gel....
> tra le altre cose si asciuga velocissimamente! quindi non serve stare ore ad aspettare che lo smalto asciughi!
> 
> unico neo è che bisogna fare un po' di attenzione nella stesura altrimenti si formano delle piccole bolle d'aria!
> ...


Non metto smalto...


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> tornata a mani vuote
> nel negozio c'era un delirio di gente
> ripasso in settimana
> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Io ci vado lunedì o martedì! :carneval:


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ci vado lunedì o martedì! :carneval:


sto inguastita!!!!!
speriamo che sia rimasto qualcosa


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> sto inguastita!!!!!
> speriamo che sia rimasto qualcosa


Ti farà sapere....hihihihihih......:carneval:


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2012)

*
sono
più
acida
io
!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> *
> sono
> più
> acida
> ...


Ma va la....
Io detengo il titolo...e nessuno può battermi!
Ora apro un sondaggio e vedremo!


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma va la....
> Io detengo il titolo...e nessuno può battermi!
> Ora apro un sondaggio e vedremo!


cara non lo fare, sarebbe come rubare le caramelle a un bambino
la vittoria è già mia
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> cara non lo fare, sarebbe come rubare le caramelle a un bambino
> la vittoria è già mia
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Illusa...comunque troppo tardi, l'ho già fatto!


----------

